# Your favourite brands for tools?



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

"Fu Sheng Industrial Tool Works Manufactory, Ltd"


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Depends on the tool for the brand, no one brand is good at everything.


----------



## MattHelm (Nov 12, 2011)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Depends on the tool for the brand, no one brand is good at everything.



Yep. In my bags I have Wiha, Klein, Proto, Knipex, Channelock, Bosch, Dewalt, Greenlee, and probably a bunch others that I am forgetting.


----------



## dthurmond (Feb 7, 2011)

I have about every different brand available .


----------



## MattHelm (Nov 12, 2011)

As an addendum, what I am using now:

Wiha: Screwdrivers and insulated pliers.
Klein: Strippers, long nose pliers, conduit reamer, hand tap.
Channelock: Channelocks and adjustable wrenches.
Knipex: Linesman and small long nose.
Proto: Combination wrenches.
Williams: Sockets, Ratchets
Bondhus: Hex T-handles
Greenlee: Slug Buster, cable shears.

Power Tools:
Cordless impact drivers: Dewalt, Bosch.
Cordless drills: Dewalt, Bosch, Milwaukee.
Angle Grinders: Dewalt, Makita
Hole shooters: Milwaukee, Metabo

Fluke meters.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Meters- Ideal , Fluke, BK precision 
Pliers- ideal
Screwdrivers- ideal
Wrenches- sk
Sockets- sk
Ummmm pretty much ideal and sk.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

bduerler said:


> Meters- Ideal , Fluke, BK precision
> Pliers- ideal
> Screwdrivers- ideal
> Wrenches- sk
> ...


They must send you a lot of free stuff


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

jeffmoss26 said:


> They must send you a lot of free stuff


Lol you have no idea. Pretty good amount.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Well gee if a company sent me free tools then they would magically be my favorite...


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

jeffmoss26 said:


> Well gee if a company sent me free tools then they would magically be my favorite...


All it takes is spending like 10k worth on their products... I just got to good of a discount through my supply house. Paid only a 12% markup on all their products cause I spent so much at one time. Sent ideal pictures of my collection basically asked what it would take to get all my business, told them send me stuff to try out. Been like that now for a year and some odd months. Got lucky I guess


----------



## NotAPlumber (Dec 9, 2013)

bduerler said:


> All it takes is spending like 10k worth on their products... I just got to good of a discount through my supply house. Paid only a 12% markup on all their products cause I spent so much at one time. Sent ideal pictures of my collection basically asked what it would take to get all my business, told them send me stuff to try out. Been like that now for a year and some odd months. Got lucky I guess


Right on, I like Ideal Lineman over Klein's any day.


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

I use alot of southwire and g&b


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

...when a hammer drill is needed, if your not using* Hilti*, your not using the best


----------



## NotAPlumber (Dec 9, 2013)

360max said:


> ...when a hammer drill is needed, if your not using* Hilti*, your not using the best


Bosch not even once.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

I like anything that has been drop forged.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Ridgid---Pipe tools (cutters/threaders)

Craftsman---Ratchets, sockets, wrenches

O-ratchet---thru sockets

Greenlee---Punches, benders, augers, easy outs

Knipex---Pump pliers, bolt cutters, specialty pliers

Klein---Everything else

Estwing---Hammers, one piece mauls, sledges, etc

Makita---18v lion impact, angle grinder

Milwaukee---Cordless drills, impacts, sawzall, hackzall, etc, corded tools

Skilsaw---M77 wormdrive

Fluke---Meters

Veto--Pouches, bags (tool/meter)


----------



## NotAPlumber (Dec 9, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Ridgid---Pipe tools (cutters/threaders)
> 
> Craftsman---Ratchets, sockets, wrenches
> 
> ...


So screwdrivers Klein? What about wera? 

Also knipex you like for pliers does that mean your linesmans?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

NotAPlumber said:


> So screwdrivers Klein? What about wera?
> 
> Also knipex you like for pliers does that mean your linesmans?


Not too big on Wera, I do have Whittie, Wiha, and Salibury in insulated screwdrivers.

I like Klein J2000NE for regular linemans, Knipex for insulated


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I left out Hilti for hammer drills


----------



## NotAPlumber (Dec 9, 2013)

I use wera insulated drivers they're good. I also have Klein for normal. Lineman I have are knipex but my diagonal cutter are Klein


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Home Depot's commercial electric brand tools for $10.00 ea.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

I like the klein J20009NECRTP linemans, the fish tape puller is handy.
*
*


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

In my pouch:

Wera screw drivers and Robertson drivers
Klein Journeymens needle nose pliers
Greenlee cycling crimper
Croc's wire stripper
Milwaukee utility knife

Otherwise
Greenlee ko punches
Greenlee carbide hold cutters
Milwaukee impact drivers, cordless drills, corded D handle drill with extention, Pvc shear, multi tool, LED flashlights, Metal cutting saw, etc. etc.
Ripley cable strippers


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

Pittsburgh, Cummins and Pitbull !


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Shock-Therapy said:


> Pittsburgh, Cummins and Pitbull !




Work in bad areas where thefts a purchasing issue?


----------



## bcoop1750 (Dec 28, 2013)

Anybody ever use craftsman power tools? I.e. impact, sawzall, drill, all cordless.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

bcoop1750 said:


> Anybody ever use craftsman power tools? I.e. impact, sawzall, drill, all cordless.


Garbage. It's made by TTI and it's a clone of the Ryobi stuff. I wouldn't use it if it were free.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Harbor freight, everything else is just a ripoff. Just look at these deals!


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

five.five-six said:


> Harbor freight, everything else is just a ripoff. Just look at these deals!



I always get a kick out of those ads. :lol:

I throw the real HF ads directly in the trash when the come in the mail.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Speaking of tools, where has 480sparky been lately?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

five.five-six said:


> Harbor freight, everything else is just a ripoff. Just look at these deals!


I got my eye on that brass dreidel.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

My first couple cordless drills were Craftsman. They did not last very long.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> I got my eye on that brass dreidel.


I want the 50' garden hose/extension cord combo.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I ordered a gross of the brass carpenter's dreidels for hanukkah but they have not shown up yet.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

bcoop1750 said:


> Anybody ever use craftsman power tools? I.e. impact, sawzall, drill, all cordless.


Blasphemy....On the other hand, you wouldn't have to worry about people stealing your tools...


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

Been trying out the Ferguson house brand of hand tools lately. Got those for almost free. Been liking them a lot

Generally prefer Klein. Ideal, Channellock, , Craftsman, Rigid, Williams


----------

